# BROWNING CUT STOCK



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I finished assembling fifty medium boxes this weekend and got a good ways on priming them too.

I order commercial grade boxes. Browning only has commercial and budget.

When I drill and countersink my boxes I "grade" them into three distinct groups.

Select, no knots.
No. one, one small knot.
No. two, everything else.

I was pleased to get seventeen boxes with no knots, twenty-one with only one knot per side, and ten with no more than two knots per board, and only three boards had three or more knots in them. The last two had two, three and four knots per side.

All boards were flat at the time of drilling and countersinking. The only cupped boards were the ones that were on top of the stack when I came back this, (the following), weekend to finish assembling them.

The one most important factor that I have seen time and again is, don't let the boxes set and dry out before you get around to putting them together. They go together better and stay truer (flatter) when put together right away.

Overall I was well pleased with this batch. Most likely because Browning is going great guns right now trying to keep up with their orders, the wood is fresher which makes it easier to work with.


----------



## east_stingray (Feb 8, 2005)

Doesn't the shipping kill you on those? I found I can make boxes for about half of what it costs to buy and ship them. Not worth it if you're making one, but if you make 10 or 20 at a time...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess I haven't compared the prices lately, but last time I checked I couldn't make them as cheap as I could buy them. But then shipping has skyrocketed with the fuel increases. So maybe it is cheaper to make them.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Shipping was a hugh difference this year. Two years ago they were $4.50 and shipping made them about $5.50. This year they came in the door at $7.00 with freight. The same price as if I was going to pick them up at the state meeeting, except now I have them, and they are assembled, half painted, and the meeting isn't for another two weeks. And the quality is better than what you get at Mid-Con.

I am considering getting some from Drapers at the meeting, ($7.00) ALL their stuff is top quality. Their tops and inners can't be beat.


----------



## David Stewart (Jan 22, 2005)

I would guess that the lumber shipping costs to the Flint Hills would/could exceed the shipping cost of freighting in cut down boxes.....It's a LONG way from any/the lumber mill to the Flint region LOL.

Cheers,
David


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

HI,just wandering.Do yews put a lindseed coating inside yer supers down there,or leave the raw wood?,


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Whatever I put on them I just put on the outside.


----------



## ks.bee.kpr (Jan 25, 2005)

>>Whatever I put on them I just put on the outside.

Same goes here!!


----------



## roger eagles (Apr 18, 2004)

thanxs.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I tried to contact Browning cut stock and called about 10 times with only an answering machine to talk to. I left a couple of msgs and they never got back to me. They must be doing so well they don't need the business.

Dan


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

It is disconcerting not to be able to speak with a human when you want to. Being a small shop with no secretary must be hard on him in what is probably a seasonal business.

When I placed my order in early January the tape recorder said they were delevering around the end of Feburary, I got mine the middle of Feburary. When I tried to check conformation of my order in the middle (?) of January, (I hadn't spoke to a human yet, the tape recording said that delivery time was in April, so I was quite relieved to see them when I did.

They did call back and told me that they got my order, I got them before I expected, and the quality was good. I learned last year to order early.

I wouldn't guess what the delevery time is now, but it's a pretty good bet it won't be April. Sorry.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Has anyone ever bought frames from Browning Cut Stock?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Do they make them? It appears they don't have a website so not sure how one knows what they make.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

They do sell frames.
And yes, they are very, very busy.
Bullseye, I thought I was the only one so OCD as to sort and grade boards! I do it the same as you.


I first heard about them after visiting a friend that had just un-banded a pallet of deep KD boxes.
I could not find a single knot as far as I looked.
So I ordered a pallet of deeps and western boxes and all of the frames.
There were exactly 7 knots in the entire pallet of deeps.

The only problem that I have had with them was one batch of end bars that were too tight on the bottom bar.
If you tried to tap the bottom rail into the end bars they would crack.
So I had to sit there with a razor knife and take a sliver off each end bar.
Only happened once.

But no complaints. I like their stuff and them as well.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the frame info. I saw their ad in one of the bee magazines this month, that's how I knew of them.


----------



## Vince (Jun 22, 2014)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> Shipping was a hugh difference this year. Two years ago they were $4.50 and shipping made them about $5.50. This year they came in the door at $7.00 with freight. The same price as if I was going to pick them up at the state meeeting, except now I have them, and they are assembled, half painted, and the meeting isn't for another two weeks. And the quality is better than what you get at Mid-Con.
> 
> I am considering getting some from Drapers at the meeting, ($7.00) ALL their stuff is top quality. Their tops and inners can't be beat.


What kind of boxes are you getting for $5.50? Most I have seen are close to $15 (Drapers)plus shipping.

Vince


----------



## mc1960 (Jul 28, 2014)

You realize that this was posted in 2005, a lot has changed since then. 



Vince said:


> What kind of boxes are you getting for $5.50? Most I have seen are close to $15 (Drapers)plus shipping.
> 
> Vince


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

The thread was started then, I saw the ad for them Feb 2015 in ABU, so in searching this site, I restarted the thread to ask about frames.


----------



## mc1960 (Jul 28, 2014)

I was referring to the cost of $5.50.



gezellig said:


> The thread was started then, I saw the ad for them Feb 2015 in ABU, so in searching this site, I restarted the thread to ask about frames.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

How much was shipping on a pallet of deeps to Oregon?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Honey supers at BCS are $6.50 and deeps are $9.50.


----------

